#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Wat vinden jullie van dit stuk??

## DuMarocain

Salamoe3alekom Broeders en zusters

Ik wil graag iets met jullie delen. het gaat over de wonderbaarlijke termietenheuvel. 

Termietenheuvels.

Iedereen zal verbaasd zijn bij het zien van een termietenheuvel, opgericht vanuit de grond door termieten. Deze nesten zijn wonderbaarlijke bouwkundige hoogstandjes, met een hoogte van wel 5 tot 6 meter. Als je de grootte van de termiet vergelijkt met de grootte van zijn nest, dan zul je zien dat de termiet succesvol erin geslaagd is een bouwwerk te bouwen dat vele malen groter is dan zichzelf. Maar wat nog meer verbluffend is, is dat termieten blind zijn.

Iemand die nog nooit de enorme nesten van de termieten gezien heeft, zal waarschijnlijk denken dat ze gemaakt zijn van op elkaar gestapelde zandhopen. Een termietennest bewijst dat het een prachtig ontwerp is, niet begrijpbaar voor het menselijk verstand: het nest bevat elkaar kruisende tunnels, gangen, ventilatiesystemen, speciale schimmelkweekvelden en vluchtwegen. Als men duizend blinde mensen zou verzamelen en ze zouden beschikken over technisch gereedschap, zouden ze niet in staat zijn een soortgelijk bouwwerk te bouwen als een termietenkolonie. Denk eens na: hoe kan een termiet met een lengte van zo'n 1 - 2 cm. de architectuur en technische informatie geleerd hebben, om zo'n subtiel ontwerp te maken? Hoe kunnen duizenden blinde termieten het voor elkaar krijgen om in harmonie samen te werken om samen een constructie te bouwen dat een artistiek wonder is? Als je een termietenheuvel door midden zou delen tijdens de eerste fases van aanbouw, en dan weer bij elkaar brengt, dan zul je zien dat alle gangen, kanalen en wegen precies op elkaar passen. Hoe kan dit wonderbaarlijke feit verklaard worden?

De conclusie die men moet trekken uit dit voorbeeld is dat Allah (Verheven en Geprezen is Hij) alle levende wezens in hun unieke vorm gecreerd heeft en zonder voorafgaand voorbeeld. Zelfs n termietenheuvel is genoeg voor een persoon die nadenkt, om het bestaan van Allah te bevatten en te geloven dat Hij Degene is Die alles geschapen heeft. Maar de meesten denken niet na

----------


## Chatoloog

Masha Allah echt een prachtig voorbeeld

Maar zover hoeft de mens niet te kijken....gewoon naar zichzelf




Men kan kijken naar technische voorwerpen en er 100% vanuit gaan dat ze door een mens zijn gemaakt en niet uit het niets zijn gekomen
men kan zelfs eigenschappen met 100% zekerheid toekennen aan de ontwerper zonder hem/haar gezien te hebben bijv door te zeggen dat de ontwerper technisch onderlegd is....greedschappen en middelen bezit enz enz

maar als het om dieren, mensen natuur enz gaat stopt men met denken en durft men de Ene niet te erkennen laat staan zijn absolute Eigenschappen

----------


## Reposent

Waarom 

Waarom kunnen mensen niet geloven 
dar er maar een God bestaat 
keken ze maar eens naar boven 
als al die regen op de aarde slaat 

Kunnen ze het nu echt niet voelen 
als ze van die hoge bergen glijden 
of als ze met hun nieuwste auto 
over die gladde wegen rijden 

Of als ze die mooie diepe zee in duiken 
en aan al die kleurrijke bloemen ruiken 
of al die mooie vissen rond zien zwemmen 
en op hun eigen benen kunnen rennen 

Waneer doen de mensen hun ogen eindelijk open 
en zien ze de mens in alle kleuren en maten 
en mischien, krijgen ze het dan wel in de gaten 
dat er maar een God bestaat 

Die de hele wereld heeft gemaakt 
voor ons om op te leven 
wat hebben wij er allen een puinhoop van gemaakt 
terwijl Allah ons deze aarde uit liefde heeft gegeven 

Om samen met elkaar in vrede te mogen leven 
om elkaar te leren kennen, en 
om onze liefde aan elkaar door te kunnen geven 

Waarom willen ze de waarheid nou niet zien 
of willen ze het niet weten 
dat er echt een Dag zal komen 
maar zijn ze nu echt zo dom 
dat ze die Dag liever willen vergeten 

Mens, kun je het nou echt niet zien 
dat alle profeten, dezelfde boodschap hebben doorgegeven 
van Adam tot Mohammed 
islam ,salaam 
dus zeker vrede 

Mijn lieve broeder, zuster 
deze wereld zal eens ten ondergaan 
dan zijn er alleen onze zielen 
die de test moeten doorstaan 

Dus denk de volgende keer 
als je de witte sneeuw ziet vallen 
of de sterren aan de hemel ziet staan stralen 
of als je de zon s' morgens op ziet gaan 

of als je weer elke dag 
gezond weer op kan staan 
en overal zomaar heen kan gaan 
dan moet je toch geloven 
dat er maar een God bestaat 

Asya

----------

